# Lets see seem pictures!!



## jasonmichalski

Well let's see some pictures from this season!!
We had a good morning! Flushed 8 woodcock and 6 grouse in a few hours and took a few home.

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michiganmaniac

Had a good morning! flushed 5 grouse and 2 woodies. Buddy shot one as well but dont have a pic.


----------



## Dave Medema

michiganmaniac said:


> Had a good morning! flushed 5 grouse and 2 woodies. Buddy shot one as well but dont have a pic.



Sweet.


----------



## scottsinift

Myself and the wife hunted for about a hour and a half Saterday morning in north east lower peninsula. We put up six grouse and and managed to put two down. It started out great then the weather turned. It rained and rained even harder the rest of the weekend.


----------



## shorthair guy

Put up 25 in 3 hrs of hunting. Knocked two down


----------



## frankster

Wow, I haven't kicked up 25 in the last 2 yrs combined, I must be hunting in the wrong places.
I hunt young Aspen, but I think I have to move to thicker cover.
Last year the place we kick up the most was pool-Q size and extremely hard to walk through near hardwoods...

It's frustrating to hunt for 5-6 hrs cover allot of ground and only kick up 2-3 at most almost every time out.


----------



## jasonmichalski

We had rough day today only flushed a couple but no shots in the rain and wind, we normally jump around 20 grouse a day and 30-40 woodcock when the flights are in, but it's been tough so far on grouse no broods and the birds are scattered. Hoping things will pick up this coming weekend, lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet




----------



## Bizadore

Thanks for the picks K9wernet. I have been grouse hunting a few years now and am always trying to learn more about what to look for when I'm searching for habitat. Also Nice dog and bird pics everyone. Hope to put my own on here next week.


----------



## cat-hunter

Got my 3 woodcock Sunday afternoon in an hour. Moved about a dozen birds. It was wet in the woods after the rain, the dog did good for the first hunt of the year.


----------



## crossfire

frankster said:


> Wow, I haven't kicked up 25 in the last 2 yrs combined, I must be hunting in the wrong places.
> I hunt young Aspen, but I think I have to move to thicker cover.
> Last year the place we kick up the most was pool-Q size and extremely hard to walk through near hardwoods...
> 
> It's frustrating to hunt for 5-6 hrs cover allot of ground and only kick up 2-3 at most almost every time out.


I'd call it a great day of hunting in KY if we could kick up 2-3 birds a day!


----------



## jasonmichalski

Lilly has been wanting to see the dogs work so today she got to go, and she thinks we're just hunting!!

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Honey Badger




----------



## VstarBR

Honey Badger said:


>


Wow, nice haul!!


----------



## frankster

k9wernet said:


>


Thank you, this is a big help.
I walk for hrs and I rarely find food like this.


----------



## dauber

These were feeding on blackberries


















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yooperguy

Blackberries and those other berries (what are they?) that K9 posted. I have lots of each at my place this year. While on a walk looking for a lost cat yesterday my dog and I flushed 3 ruffs in a 1/2 hour. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

.

Fudge is looking at 15, I'm over 70 and have had two bouts with the "Big C" but somehow we both still manage to:

[I







:lol:.

Shotgun is my recently re-stocked Browning Superposed SuperLight:








.

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## frankster

9mm Hi-Power said:


> .
> 
> Fudge is looking at 15, I'm over 70 and have had two bouts with the "Big C" but somehow we both still manage to:
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:.
> 
> Shotgun is my recently re-stocked Browning Superposed SuperLight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hoppe's no. 10


You both are doing great for your age!!! nice photos.
Going up Sat with my 81 yr old dad and my 7 yr old GSP, with my recently gimpy (sprained) ankle.....I hope I make it w/o futher damaging myself.


----------



## rector piscator

Gotta love it when:

First hunt of the season:
Let the dog out.
Load up the shotgun.
Walk 50 ft down the fire trail.
Dog flushed grouse right on to the road.
and, and, and.........I actually hit it. Damn I better quite while I am ahead.

Hunted just south of the bridge this am. My son and I had 10 flushes, 3 grouse, 7 woodcock. 3 missed WC, 1 grouse in the bag. Leaves are just starting to change, but wee need a cold snap and some wind to knock them off the trees, as it is pretty thick. By 10 am the temps were quickly climbing and we called it a day. Be back out tomorrow am for another hour or two. 

I also take the camera, too.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

14 years and still finding birds...








.

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## ntdessy

FieldWalker said:


>


That's fine God damn art work right there! Nice job


----------



## MallardMaster




----------



## oilcan

MallardMaster said:


> View attachment 69631


 nice birds and hat, bad beer.


----------



## MallardMaster

That is the offical beer of the U.A.W. That is something that we have done for 10+ years. I kind think it is neat to have a camp ritual like that. Each camp has one. Ours just happens to be drinking beer that has a meat & metal taste to it!!


----------



## Ray Adams

Uggie and grouse.


----------



## yooperguy

Ray Adams said:


> Uggie and grouse.


Nice bird... nice gun... nice pic!


----------



## Ray Adams

Thanks!


----------



## jasonmichalski

Flushed 16 bird for 4 hours of hunting today, my shooting wasn't so good, but my hunting partner bagged a few!

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadfred

Welcome November

Shot well today.


----------



## Unregistered4

Pulled the trigger four times Saturday, if I'd have grabbed the second trigger on the one that got away...it wouldn't have...

The Deputy (1) and Otis (2).


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Good shootin' Brian.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Beautiful picture, Brian. Nice Work!


----------



## dauber

Rainy day today, but grouse are still around. 











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek

Nice Dauber!


----------



## hehibrits

The one that shouldn't have been...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## paris31




----------



## TCpat&trout

I miss the north woods. We're making due in the central Texas heat though. Next year...


----------



## k9wernet




----------



## kek25

Haven't spent a lot of time with this dog over the past few years because I had a hard time putting a steering wheel on him and frankly didn't have the energy. But he has come into his own this year and had a productive couple of days this past Sunday and Monday for us. Smoke (dog on the ground) is a littermate to Grouse Ridge Sarge and Grouse Ridge Force. He pointed a group of 4 grouse Sunday and we were able to scratch down 2. On Monday I was hunting him by my self while my hunting partner hunted his dog across the road. Smoke pointed a group of 3 grouse and after missing one bird on a right to left crossing shot I adjusted and got ahead of the second bird to bring it down. Number 3 escaped without a shot fired at it. Memorable couple days for a dog without much experience. Just goes to show, genetics can still shine through if given the opportunity despite an owner's neglect. The 2 grouse in the photo are from Sunday's group.











Monday's bird:


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power

A beaver flooding, some skim ice, a Chessie and a big goose - all in a day's work :










,








.

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## Setter

Nice job by the Heller boys! When is the grouse dinner?


----------



## pikestalker

frankster said:


> You both are doing great for your age!!! nice photos.
> Going up Sat with my 81 yr old dad and my 7 yr old GSP, with my recently gimpy (sprained) ankle.....I hope I make it w/o futher damaging myself.



Beautiful Beautiful GSP! I miss my girl really bad at times.


----------



## cross3700

paris31 said:


> View attachment 69978


Congrats!


----------



## Unregistered4




----------



## rector piscator

Even though I hunt behind a ESS, it is always COOL to see a pointing dog to their thing....good pics.


----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## Grahadad

11-9-14


----------



## Steelheadfred

Like


----------



## dallasdog

woodcock/grouse double with Dixie!


----------



## 2ESRGR8

New wildlife openings/ walking trail thanks to the RGS mulcher


----------



## Black GSP

Just returned from a week in north central SD, fun trip to say the least.


















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flockshot

jasonmichalski said:


> Flushed 16 bird for 4 hours of hunting today, my shooting wasn't so good, but my hunting partner bagged a few!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks for the awesome day again fine sir!!!


----------



## TimBuckTwo

Steelheadfred said:


> Double Limit Friday an Epic Day in the November Grouse Woods - YouTube


That was some amazing video of that across river retrieve. 

What camera/mount setup are you using?

Tim


----------



## Steelheadfred

hero two go pro


----------



## jasonmichalski

flockshot said:


> thanks for the awesome day again fine sir!!!



Anytime!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gundogguy

St. Joe County hen! Cassa making one fly!


----------



## Unregistered4

dallasdog said:


> woodcock/grouse double with Dixie!


Nice job Jesse...and Dixie!


----------



## dallasdog

Unregistered4 said:


> Nice job Jesse...and Dixie!


Not to often you get that chance I'll email you the story pretty good one. Considering my season long slump


----------



## Back woods

Firethorn Cody.


----------



## Back woods

Titanium Vanna White.


----------



## Back woods

All birds shot over and retrieved by English Pointer Hifive's Sin Again.


----------



## huntmore




----------



## gundogguy

Fall explosion and winter exercise!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Out West Memories


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Boone and Crocket Rooster- 32 Bars!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO




----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## oilcan

2 times a charm.


----------



## hehibrits

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo

hehibrits said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire




Holy **** Matt! They filleted him! Is that Slim? What happened?


----------



## hehibrits

TimBuckTwo said:


> Holy **** Matt! They filleted him! Is that Slim? What happened?



It is my Nelson dog. This is his third time under the knife at MSU. He has had recurring infection issues either due to a porcupine incident in 2008 or a grass awn issue. He has been fine for about four years now but collapsed last week. He lost a good chunk of one lung this time and will probably be retired to the couch. He was a hell of a bird dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo

hehibrits said:


> It is my Nelson dog. This is his third time under the knife at MSU. He has had recurring infection issues either due to a porcupine incident in 2008 or a grass awn issue. He has been fine for about four years now but collapsed last week. He lost a good chunk of one lung this time and will probably be retired to the couch. He was a hell of a bird dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Sorry to hear that. Lung resections are not an easy procedure on a human, it's pretty amazing that vets do that on animals as well.


----------



## gundogguy

hehibrits said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Amazing stuff done on the operating table.

link is of a training video of two different Spaniels. The first 90 seconds is that of a little B/W bitch named FC Kelli 2x US High Point dog. some time during 6and 7th year she suffered from grass awn. Cornell U removed much of her left lung. after a year of recover Kelli came back out on the circuit qualified for the NOC and came within 1 point of winning High Point for the 3rd time .
This vid was shot in late June early July after the conclusion of the Spring trial campaign, staying in shape for the upcoming fall campaign I believe Kelli ran in 20 trials last year. 
Depending on your dogs age and condition it should recover quite nicely.


----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## BillBuster

Now that's a jumbo mallard!!! What kind of bread are you feeding them Fred?


----------



## mudbat2128

December Birds


----------



## bedlyblaster

me and the boys got lucky today. has been really good hunting this week with the great weather. upsized today from 28 to 20 ga seemed like i could reach out a little farther. finding birds in the sunny spots with no snow.


----------



## TrekJeff

First and foremost, my gun shy Setter with her first Steady point, flush, shot and retrieve TO HAND...thanks goes out to Mike Fredrick for all his patience and time and Chuck for the free range of the preserve...I give you Bena
















Freckles with her first grouse hunting with me










Been a good year for the bit of time we've been able to get in the fields, here was Freckles work today.

















The most fullfilling aspect is both of these Setters are rescues, most notably Bena. She was almost a no hope dog around gun fire, but now she is well on her way. Thanks again to Mike Fredrick and BirdsontheBrain Bob.


----------



## Setter

Good going Jeff, isn't it rewarding when your time and efforts results in great accomplishments. Even small steps are nice to build on for bigger steps.
Mark


----------



## TrekJeff

Setter said:


> Good going Jeff, isn't it rewarding when your time and efforts results in great accomplishments. Even small steps are nice to build on for bigger steps.
> Mark



You are spot on Mark. The 100th retrieve won't be as special as the first, appreciated, but the 1st will always be remembered.


----------



## Grouseman2




----------



## Worm Dunker

This was from Drummond Island trip back in Sept. You can see coyotes have no style on point when he hit Hunter sent :lol:








[/IMG]


----------



## k9wernet

"Duckman2"


----------



## gundogguy

Steelheadfred said:


>





Grouseman2 said:


>


"There goes the neighborhood"!


----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## Steelheadfred




----------



## Worm Dunker

That's one nice steelhead. Did you weight it?


----------



## Steelheadfred

Let it go Terry, 37 x 21


----------



## N M Mechanical




----------



## post126

Last bird of 2014!


----------



## jasonmichalski

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Hunting with Drake




----------



## Hunting with Drake




----------



## VstarBR

New years day hunt


----------

